# I need wood grain filler!



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey all 
where can I get wood grain filler? I went to a paint store and they told me good luck no one stocks it. Can I get it at home depot or lowes? I haven't checked there but if anyone knows where to get some let me know. I would like to find it in Canada, I know I can get it from stew mac but would rather get it here and I'm going to need some sanding sealer too so any leads on that would be great too!
Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try a Benjiman Moore store.

Specialty Items -- Kingston Paint & Decorating


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ya more likely I'm guessing to do what I did, troll smaller local independants rather than big chains. The local had water based wood filler AND cellulose lacquer on hand in quantity. I have no idea what the store name is 'it's near costco on 159th' probably doesn't help you much lol.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Richelieu in Toronto;

905.672.1500
6420 Viscount Road
Mississauga, ON L4V 1H3

Also in Ottawa


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help I'll let you know what I come up with


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Try a Benjiman Moore store.
> 
> Specialty Items -- Kingston Paint & Decorating


I went there today and they don't carry Benjiman Moore wood finishing products, so any one in K-town don't waste a trip. If you are in the USA you can get it at a Benjiman Moore paint store but not in Canada enviro laws here seem to added to the difficultly in getting the product too.


----------



## modern (Mar 2, 2007)

I got some oil based grain filler at Royal City Paint and Supply in Guelph as they were local but a number of people had recommended Goudey in Toronto.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Used to use Celo-set in a wood shop I used to work at. It was really good stuff to work with it dried fast and sanded easy.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Richelieu in Montreal has Zinsser Seal Coat waxless Shellac.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am finding it very difficult were i live too buy anything for a store for a guitar build..I ended up ordering from Stewmac, I have spent way to much there buying items..

I even went to a specialize electrical store to buy simple guitar wire, 26 gauge.. no luck, had to buy it on line, so much easier then wasting time and gas, trying to find parts..


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

have you tried Lee Valley tools.. they have a lot of stuff that is hard to find
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/index.aspx?cat=1,190


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Being a woodworker, i have bought alot from Lee Valley, a very good company too deal with , there customer service is, top notch... but they dont seem to carry Luthier tools, for guitar making and Fret work.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I tried Home depot for grain filler and the guy didnt know what i was talking about, i think he just wanted me to paint it...Nitrocelleous Lacquer i can get at a paint store, but only one problem, they wont sell me any less then 1 gallon,@ 44.00.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> you will not find this stuff at Home Depots, Lowes, etc. You will also find nothing but lies and tall tales from the "experts" at these places.


"B i n g o", the sad thing is, they won't tell you they don't know what their talking about. I guess their just trying to help.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

This is where i get my Stuff..Jeff is a Very cool and Helpfull guy. 

http://www.woodessence.com/


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

al3d said:


> This is where i get my Stuff....Jeff is a Very cool and Helpfull guy.


Thanks for the tip. I'll bookmark it for a future Tele build. I see they have the *HSF5100 Grain Filler & Glaze by Target Coatings* that some of the builders on this forum use.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your in Gores landing?.... Kawartha Hardware Distributing on Neal drive They handle Mohawk and Richeleu products. ...... or message me.... I have some and know of where I might get a cheap can .....


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

shoretyus said:


> Your in Gores landing?.... Kawartha Hardware Distributing on Neal drive They handle Mohawk and Richeleu products. ...... or message me.... I have some and know of where I might get a cheap can .....


Thanks for the tip and the offer. I'll drop into KHD when I get closer to my build. Right now my proposed future Telecaster is a pile of maple boards in my barn.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, what about this, it's cheap, you can tint it, sands easily ?

[video=youtube;Zhk6rZ2UI1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhk6rZ2UI1Y&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jean GODBOUT said:


> Well, what about this, it's cheap, you can tint it, sands easily ?


Beware of the wife seeing the drywall compound out .....but you are just filling holes. It depends if I was using an oil base stain in the finish or not. How would the compound react to an oil based stain? I bet that if you follow that build they are using a water based shellac and french polishing it.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I have never done it my self, but herd that CA glue could also be used as grain filler. Make sure you’re in a well ventilated area with a fan blowing away and across your work area.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

If you don't mind, which paint store in the Kingston area carries the Nitrocellulose lacquer? Thank you.


Rick31797 said:


> I tried Home depot for grain filler and the guy didnt know what i was talking about, i think he just wanted me to paint it...Nitrocelleous Lacquer i can get at a paint store, but only one problem, they wont sell me any less then 1 gallon,@ 44.00.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> If you don't mind, which paint store in the Kingston area carries the Nitrocellulose lacquer? Thank you.


You can order it from the Dulex paint store on bath road beside the Red Lobster if you know where I'm talking about. As for lee valley they don't sell wood grain filler but the do sell nitro laquer. The guy at lee valley told me to try the local Randalls Paint supply. I will let you know how it goes, I just might hop over to the good old USA and find some there. I will keep you all post on what I find in the Kingston area.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

it was BELLEVILLE were i seen the Nitro.. color your world on North front.. here is the link... click street view too see the store,,, no less then a gallon, at 44.00

http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/belleville/ici-paints-glidden-color-your-world/1306946.html


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Gretsch6120 and Rick31797, Thank you both very much for the information. I will seek out both places for a new and reliable source for Nitro lacquer. Rick, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

They sell half gallons at the paint store beside red lobster


----------



## tech_1230 (May 26, 2008)

Home Hardware carries Watco spray can nitro in clear . Home Depot carries Rust-oleum lacquer in red , black ,and clear high gloss. Just finishing up a see thru red tele for my son , on which I used the Rust-oleum and it turned out really good . I will post pics soon .Also Minwax makes a stainable wood latex filler that has worked great on the tele's I've built . It's available at Home Harware/ Bulding supplies .


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

b-nads said:


> Richelieu in Montreal has Zinsser Seal Coat waxless Shellac.


 Home Depot carries this : http://www.homedepot.ca/product/zinnser-shellac-369g-spray/943747


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I wonder how many cans you would need, seen a video of a guy using shellac and he said he did 12 coats.., and i wonder how you know when enough is enough..


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I found what I needed, I only had to drive 6 hrs south into the lovely Pennsylvania Dutch Country and it cost me a total of 25 bucks US. Check it out, I got them in half gallons too 12.99 for the sanding sealer and 9.99 for the wood grain filler. I got this in a local hardware store, I couldn't believe it


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Good stuff Gretsch... PA would be nice this time of year....


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great buy, why cant the hardware store here sell this stuff... how do you use Sanding sealer ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lets talk about the wood finishing process and steps.. I am not a finisher so correct me..As we know sanding and finishing go hand in hand, not sanded proper, a poor finish will be the result,..In the furniture world, our final sanding grit would be 150 grit,, and then rub with # 0000 steel wool..The end grain we finished with 220 grit and # 0000 steel wool.

From what a read,with a Guitar you need too finish up with 320 grit . would this be correct, The reason i am guessing is because guitar have such a high gloss finish compare too furniture.. so the finishing steps after the Guitar is sanded... please correct me

For Porous wood

1. wash coat
2. Grain filler ( several coats )
2. stain ( several coats depending how dark you want it.
3. sanding sealer ( no more then 2 coats
4.Top coat ( should be sprayed for best results) 90 degree Nitrocellulose Lacquer is most common 4-to 10 coats
5. wet sand and buff with 1200 grit sand paper


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> From what a read,with a Guitar you need too finish up with 320 grit . would this be correct, The reason i am guessing is because guitar have such a high gloss finish compare too furniture.. so the finishing steps after the Guitar is sanded... please correct me


It's up to you... but the sanding sealer is a leveler... and of course very sandable. But what is shinny is the finish. I might sand to 280.... but you are basically get the wood smooth, lay on a whole bunch of lacquer sit for awhile to gas off. Then you are leveling and polishing the finish


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha Ha and don't forget Fender's thin skin models... meaning the least amount of finish on a guitar .. to save them money


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Lets talk about the wood finishing process and steps.. I am not a finisher so correct me..As we know sanding and finishing go hand in hand, not sanded proper, a poor finish will be the result,..In the furniture world, our final sanding grit would be 150 grit,, and then rub with # 0000 steel wool..The end grain we finished with 220 grit and # 0000 steel wool.
> 
> From what a read,with a Guitar you need too finish up with 320 grit . would this be correct, The reason i am guessing is because guitar have such a high gloss finish compare too furniture.. so the finishing steps after the Guitar is sanded... please correct me
> 
> ...


This is what I understand to do when finishing a guitar,
Prep wood clean and sand wood with 220 grit, if its a porous wood use wood grain filler if not just hit it with the sanding sealer 2 to 3 coats of that stuff. Then do a colour coat of tinted lacquer or whatever you are colouring it with 1 to 3 coats then hit it with the clear coat of lacquer 4 to 10 coats then wet sand and buff. If I'm missing anything please anyone pipe up and tell me what I might be doing wrong, there will no offense taken. I want to do a good job so and tips will be great


----------

